# The Kingdom of God



## JML (Feb 28, 2014)

Has anyone here on the PB read this book on Baptist Covenant Theology? If so, what are your thoughts on its content?

The Kingdom of God


----------



## KSon (Feb 28, 2014)

John Lanier said:


> Has anyone here on the PB read this book on Baptist Covenant Theology? If so, what are your thoughts on its content?
> 
> The Kingdom of God



If I'm not mistaken, dear brother, this book came out in the last day or so. Looking forward to picking it up and giving it a read.


----------



## JML (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks. I didn't realize it was that recent.


----------



## JML (Feb 28, 2014)

Is the author a proponent of NCT or is he confessional?


----------



## TylerRay (Feb 28, 2014)

John Lanier said:


> Is the author a proponent of NCT or is he confessional?



Since the book is endorsed by Pascal Denault, I would imagine that it is confessional Baptist theology.


----------



## Rev. Todd Ruddell (Mar 1, 2014)

This is the same man that wrote "The Fatal Flaw".


----------

